# "Rhoda" Pcola Bay- Red Snapper, Shark Rig?



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Went out today and SCUBA dove the Rhoda shipwreck on the South side of the Pensacola bay, I'm not too familiar with y'all's waters but it seemed a couple miles east of the pass and about a mile north of SR Island. 

Visibility was easily 15' once you were below the surface muck. 

Good school of 15 or so Red Snapper down there, half of them easily legal. Baby gag, octopus, black snapper, trigger, spadefish, and plenty of bait. 

I would highly recommend it as an entry level dive spot, there's remains of the shipwreck still visible, iron frames, wood from the hull, a firebox for a small steam engine, a toilet, tires, cinderblocks, and a bulk of the wreck is two old ballast piles. It's been mapped by a previous UWF student and someone has posted a decent sidescan image of it previously. (Either here on PFF or THT)

Found a gulp rigged on a speed spoon? A chicken rig, and this massive shark rig. 

Looks pretty professional, coated wire, decent circle hook, and a 10 or 12 oz weight on it. Quarter for size 

Can someone explain the glob of glue or plastic on the knot at the swivel? Wouldn't that hinder the knots ability to stretch/tighten properly?


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Agreed that it's a good beginner dive spot. Dove it several times over the last couple of years. Shot a nice gag there about 2 years ago. Have no idea on the shark rig, I never fish for shark.


----------

